# How much is enuf?



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been using a Jet 1014 mini for a while and I find I really love turning. I'm seriously thinking of getting a larger lathe and if I take the leap I don't want to go to an "intermediate" level, I'll bite the bullet and buy a big one. 

The thing is, I'm confused about the costs. I've been looking at the Nova DVR XP and it seems to be a top of the line, cutting edge piece of equipment (no pun intended). So what would be the reason to pay twice as much or more for something like a OneWay or a Vicmarc?

All comments are welcome. I really want other opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

As a newbie myself, I'm definitely not the best person to comment. I am using a Grizzly used 10x16 mini lathe myself. I will say that after using the lathe last week at my mentors shop, I'm sold. 

http://www.oneway.ca/lathes/2436lathe.htm

That machine is AWESOME. His has the bed extension on it. I think he said he had about $7000 in it delivered.

Mark


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

According to the French, one egg is un oeuf.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

A guy in my old turning club had bought a Oneway, He did a lot of hollow forms and out of balance turnings. He said it didn't even tremble, the shear weight of the lathe made it run smooth.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

First--Welcome to the forum!
As for your dilemma, I guess it just depends on what you want to work with or to. I started out with a shopsmith, went on to a larger HF to make sure I "liked" woodturning. Since then I've bought my bigger lathes (2) at auctions or find by accident, and the only new one is the Nova 1624 which is REALLY nice :yes:. I like to turn bigger things--up to 17in and appreciated not having to spend thou$ands on good equipment--having the top of the line would be nice, but not necessary. That being said there is still that spectre of "tool envy" 
that we are all afflicted with:laughing::laughing:.
Dave H


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

It really depends upon what you will be turning. I have a General International Maxi lathe and a Jet 1642. I've had the opportunity to turn on Powermatic (not the new beast yet), Oneway, Vicmarc and a Robust. All great lathes. At first I liked the Oneway best, partly because the thing is massive. But I don't really turn anything where I need the length. I really like the idea of a shorter bed lathe with a taller spindle to larger diameter pieces so Vicmarc or Robust would be where I went if I ever upgraded. But for now, my Jet does everything I need it to. It's solid, strong and a great lathe.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Like you, my mind wants to think that the electronics and other bells and whistles are what drive the price of a lathe. Yes, that stuff does cost some money but it seems to me that the bigger factors are mass, fit and finish. The full size lathes mentioned are heavy and well built. I love the features on my delta midi, but turning on a big heavy full size lathe is a real treat. I'm sure the DVR XP will turn anything you want it to (although I've never used one), but I think you would notice the difference between it and a lathe that weighed 800 lbs. Are they worth the extra money? It just depends on how much you can spend and still feel good about it. No sense in going broke on a huge machine to turn a few pens and bottle stoppers but if you are going to turn a lot of big heavy stuff and have the money then it might be worth considering going all the way.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

As a demonstrator I turn on a lot of lathes. I've also owned my share. There is no comparison between the Nova DVR and the Powermatic. The big lathe is so much smoother it's not funny, especially with out of balance or large pieces. 
However I'm not so sure the lathes more pricey than the Powermatic twice as good. It now sells for around $3800. The Oneways, Top of the line Robust, Serious lathe and other are about $6000 0r $7000. They are nice and work very smooth, probably have better bearings, motor etc but for me at least it's hard to justify the difference in price. Now if I had the money that might be a diffferent story. I only paid $2000 for my Powermatic, the price jumped almost $500 the month after I bought it.


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just upgraded to a jet 1642. I can't recommend this lathe enough for the price. If you are looking for a lathe as a final lathe (at least for a little while) I wouldn't get one without electronic speed control.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lanny0134 said:


> I just upgraded to a jet 1642. I can't recommend this lathe enough for the price. If you are looking for a lathe as a final lathe (at least for a little while) I wouldn't get one without electronic speed control.


misread this so removed my post sorry


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

robert421960 said:


> why?
> i have the small delta 46-460 and love the electronic speed control
> tell me or us why you say that please


Hey Robert........I think you may have miss read his post...:icon_smile:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hey Robert........I think you may have miss read his post...:icon_smile:


you are right
thanks for catching me :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

No problem....Buddy
Sooooooo.......what say you about the big lathe??


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

if i buy one that size im thinking it will be the jet 1642evs
everything i see and read about it is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the NOVA DVR XP. It is a nice machine. My friend liked it and then purchased one.

If you want to do spindle work and small bowls, you do not need a bigger lathe. The bed can be extended.

If you want to turn big bowls or platters, e.g., > 10in, you will find it is not as heavy as you would want while getting the piece round and balanced.

The biggest benefit of weight is for when large diameter items are being roughed out.

I recently started a cherry 12in dia platter about 2in thick. I had cut out the rough shape on the band saw, so it was a reasonable circular shape, no corners.

I was surprised at the vibration when I started to rough out the platter. This was at low speed, something like 200-250 rpm. This was the most vibration I have experienced so far.

If this was on a full size lathe like the Powermatic, I would not expect to have felt the vibration.

The Powermatic, Oneway, Robust, Stubby etc. lathes are nice.

You need to decide if your turning needs will require such a lathe, and if they do, how much you are able to afford.

Personally, if money were no consideration, I would love a Robust. I like the design, features and weight.

Since money is a consideration, I will continue with the NOVA DVR XP at this time.


----------



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thanks much!*

Thanks guys.

I greatly appreciate all the input.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Bigger is better. Also when It comes to lathes usually bigger means less vibration, less off center, being able to turn bigger stuff.


----------



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

*Finally -- decision made!*

After much study and agonizing over the decision I have gone with the Nova DVR XP -- complete with outrigger attachment (since that's the only way you can use the swivel headstock which I am really looking forward to taking advantage of). It came the other day and I have so far turned one bowl and LOVE IT! Will I ultimately regret not going for the larger Powermatic? Maybe some day, but I regretted marrying my first wife and managed to fix that problem! :laughing:

I made a bench for it. It cost slightly more than half of what the NOVA stand would have cost me and it's a lot more functional including having retractable casters (from Rockler) so I can store it out of the way when it's not in use.

The whole thing weighs over 400 lbs including the 100 lbs of sand I have for ballast. The casters are only rated for 400 lbs and are overloaded but they're not used for more than five minutes at a time so I figure I'm good.

This bench gives me room underneath for storing of all my accessories and holds my chisels on the back side. A table extension holds the tools I am working with and folds down to minimize the space encumbered when in storage.

Thanks to all of you for your insights and help. This forum is great! :yes:

PS: If I could figure out how to post pictures I'd have included them.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulation on the new lathe.:thumbsup:



Podus said:


> Nova DVR XP -- complete with outrigger attachment (since that's the only way you can use the swivel headstock which I am really looking forward to taking advantage of).


I have the 1624 and with the long banjo I swivel the headstock to about 22.5* on most turnings for working the inside.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Podus said:


> PS: If I could figure out how to post pictures I'd have included them.


Congratulations on the new lathe, I think you will love it. :thumbsup:

Here is a thread from last year about maintaining the lathe.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/stuff-ive-learned-about-maintaining-my-dvr-xp-42811/

Nate Bos made a tailstock tip away for his XP. I should also make one. Very handy.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/tailastock-tip-away-45198/

Your lathe is convertable to 220V which will give you an extra 1/4HP. I discussed in this thread. Things turned into an undesired debate.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/nova-dvr-xp-sale-march-woodcraft-49010/

You can use the normal banjo with the head swiveled to about 22.5 deg.

If you do swivel the head, then you will need to pay attention to alignment with the tailstock.

Some tips based on using my XP lathe.

I would cover the slot on the tailstock. The manual states to lubricate this monthly. I do not find such frequent lubrication is needed, but worth watching. I do put a piece of tape over the slot. Dust/shaving will get in the slot. There was a post back in summer where someone had to replace the tailstock due to the groove in the ram having worn. This is not a good design, but we have to live with it.

A friend purchased a NOVA DVR XP last December. He is already complaining about how easy the tool rest gets dings from the tools. This is due to the casting not having any hardened edge. Be prepared to file this smooth, or it can impact your ability to move tools smoothly from side to side.

I did not like the post hitting my hand so I purchased Robust tool rests. Not cheap, but they have drill bit steel stock welded to the edge. This is very hard and stands up well to the force of tools hitting the edge.

The thread above mentioned about having trouble tightening the tailstock. A large bolt which holds on the locking plate had come loose. Just FYI in case this happens to you. I have not had a problem so far.

The tailstock does NOT eject the morse taper, so be prepared to use the tommy bar to release attachments. A pain, but another part of the design we have to live with.

I only recently noticed my tailstock was not centered to the headstock when drilling a turning. I feel this was due to my previous uses of the headstock swivel, and foolishly assuming it would go back to exactly the same location. It is close, only perhaps 1/16in off, but this was a problem for drilling. It also solved a mystery of why my turnings were round, but when flipped head to tail were no longer exactly round.

So now I try to avoid using the headstock swivel, but when I need to use this, I will be checking the alignment as I lock down the headstock.

We definitely want to see pictures. A common questions. A sticky thread in the Site Help.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't tried this, but ... if you turn the head 90 degrees, put the lathe in reverse. You can then use the toolrest without building an outrigger to move it to the other side of the headstock.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I had the outrigger for my Nova 3000 and hated it. I had to move it frequently to get to some parts of the work and tended to vibrate which added a kind of chatter to the work. I stopped the vibration by supporting the outrigger from the bottom with a piece of all thread rod cut to length. I could adjust the outrigger and then tighten up a nut and washer under the outrigger to support it. This really made it sturdier and no vibration.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Go Big or Go Home !:laughing:
Buy well and buy once. :icon_smile:
Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it:smile:
Powermatic Baby!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

When I was looking for a new lathe I at first had my sights on the powermatic, but my shop is in my basement and the thought of trying to get that beast down there made me look a the nova dvr. I got a good deal on one through woodcraft. I wanted the cast iron stand and also got the bed extension and out rigger. To add more weight I simply added a plank in the slot near the bottom of the legs and have 3 five gallon buckets of sand on the shelf plank. I' ve had no vibration problems yet. The swivel headstock is great and if I turn a really big bowl I can just add sand buckets on the lathe bed for weight.


----------

